# Found something....



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I can sit at my desk and make...walleye rigs.
The ones with the bodies I made from 1/4oz Finesse Weights.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Im glade to see your keeping your hand into building a thing or two  Waiting for the days your back to balsa blue gills.

Be well Terry


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks socdad...going to try harnesses next...giving them to my kids and in-laws...If I can't fish, maybe something I make will catch a few and I'll get to hear the stories.

Be Blessed my friend!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

nice looking walleye rigs Terry. They look like they'd also be good in the rivers tipped with a grub.

also - I remember seeing a foiled bait on your page (this was probably 2-3 years ago) where the foil was darker/had color variations(reminded me of an "oil slick" look). Do you know what I'm talking about and can you explain how you did that? I would like to try that.

thanks and take care,

James


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi James T,
Some foil baits I shot a tad of irridecent paint to give the color bending effect.

Was it one of these?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great looking lures! Can you tell me more about the top one? I am very interested in it.

The bait I saw was foiled but was darker grayish/ blackish in places. It was a bluegill/crappie shaped crank. The color wasn't uniform. My guess is you airbrushed the foil. Thanks.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

The top bait was a weedless glider bait. I made two types, one a bottom feeder and the other a top water feeder...didn't sell too many and quit making them...time consuming to make.


----------

